# A warning to all!!!!!



## the chef (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sitting here hammered! I just saw on the news something that just about floored me! There's a guy i use....used to supliment my stock when i get shy inbetween grows. Saw this cat last night! Seems after he met me down the road for a drop off he went home and got robbed and killed! The guy just had a little girl!!! I still can't believe it! I knew he was in the game but dam!!!! This was a descent guy! They tied his kids up and then killed the poor guy! His poor wife! I know this is one of the risks when your in the game but when it hits close to home it makes you think abit! i told myself i was not going to buy anymore...well this is a sucky reminder of that which i promised myself and another who supported me with my first tent! My prayers goes out to his family and if this has happened to you....chime in! Th ol cheffy could use some advise on how to cope with this! I  mean me and this guy werent super close but we were on our way to becoming good buds.....knew him a little over a year! Dam! Gonna start by firing up a bowl.............


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Cheffy, how awful. You must be so shocked. I am shocked with you. Senseless, and his family. So sad. Hang in Chef. At Christmas time it is even worse. what the hell? Hugs to you Chef.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2011)

:ciao:  my thaughts and prayers are with you *chef*...stay strong brother


:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that chef there are some scumbags about for sure and lets hope they catch them and they get the chair but id also be concerned you may be the last person who saw him alive outside of his home so if its illegal where you are id also be a little worried.
T4


----------



## soil (Dec 21, 2011)

prayers to you and his family. 

this just reminds you how serious some folks take this "game".  jelous people will kill you over 50 bucks.

drag yourself away from all the people involved especially if they know anything about your tent. heartless , seems to be the norm these days.

lets pray for the people who did it too. they need it more then anyone.


soil


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, and at xmas too.  His family are in my thoughts and prayers.  

I do have to say that you were very lucky, had you met a few minutes later, you could have been harmed too.  Thank god you're here to type this message!!!!!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2011)

thoughts are with you *chef*


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 21, 2011)

It's that time of year bro. The desperate get violent...allways happens this time of year.
Don't take it on yourself man, there is no telling who else he was dealing with.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2011)

Thoughts and prayer for his family and you as well Chef.

It's a shame that somepeople would rather rob and kill their fellow man as do a little honest work to supply their life style and habbits.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2011)

Praying for you Chef as well as that poor man's family.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sending some positive energy your way w/ a prayer as well. Strength brother. You still have family and other freinds, lean on them. It's horrible that would have to happen to you/your friend. It's just as traumatic to you as his family. Talk it out with someone you trust and care about, it helps to have a sounding board.

peace brother,

7ge


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW, Chef -- that does hit a little too close to home -- good thing he asked you to meet somewhere and not come to his house. 

truly a sad thing -- my heart goes out to the kids.

Peace


----------



## Sol (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, Chef. I'm a firm believer in karma ,wheather good or bad, it all comes back.


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2011)

Thnx to all for your response! The guy was cool! Not much worried bout being implacated this happened waay after we met but it does go to show you what happens when you ddabble in the game! Im gonna miss the guy and hope they catch the bastards responsible!  Once again thnx all! I'm good...gonna concentrate on the family and just be gratefull!!!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn, Chef, that's so sad. My thoughts are with you and all touched by this!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so sorry Chef.  For some reason, I find violent deaths like this harder to come to grips with--just so senseless.

It does remind us all of the necessity of keeping our mouths shut, even if we are legal.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 21, 2011)

:yeahthat: This isn't exactly something I'm worried about here, but a reminder to all that you must keep an eye on everything around you these days!  Be safe out there!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2011)

It's still hard to swollow! But life and things move on. His family will always be in my prayers I'm gonna miss him! Thank you all again for your support..it has helped! God bless you all! One other note ....this is texas were talking about! We use the death penalty!


----------



## old52hippie (Dec 22, 2011)

So sad to here that. Prayers will be sent out for him and his family. Keep the Faith, Colin, Sharon & Family, L.S.C.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

I was on skype this AM and a friend tells me of a robbery/murder...same person! Small world....


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 22, 2011)

thats terrible chef, but as you said dabbling in the game can get you killed.  It's a shame that their is so much violence associated with this harmless plant.


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I was on skype this AM and a friend tells me of a robbery/murder...same person! Small world....


Real small!


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> thats terrible chef, but as you said dabbling in the game can get you killed.  It's a shame that their is so much violence associated with this harmless plant.


Ain't it the truth LHL!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2011)

I am so sorry Chef.  I lose words at times like this.  Please know I feel for you and the family of the departed.

All who grow, and those who deal are at risk.  Those who grow keep their mouths shut and wonder.  Those who sell, put themselves out there so much more and the risks grow so very much.  Legal or not, the risk is there.

Here in my county, last fall, a man and woman were killed by a buyer, the neighbors were injured too, trying to help.  Stash and money was stolen, the murderer was chased in another county by the police because of a traffic violation, and he was killed.  Three lives gone and almost four, all for nothing.

Two people know I grow here (my friends).  Every time a delivery man comes by, I meet him outside and hope he can't detect the odor.  I hate the paranoia.

Again, so so sorry Chef.


----------



## Classic (Dec 22, 2011)

If the guy's name was **** and his SUV is missing, I read this in the local paper this morning.  If not, there's another very similar murder in Texas.

I can't imagine the horror of coming home to find a murdered spouse and my kids tied up.  I'm not sure I'd ever recover from that.  I'll never understand the evil that lurks in some people.


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2011)

Thnx tc my bud and classic!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your friend Chef.


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

bah humbug... 

glad your good brother. now i hope you stay off the street, and grow your own...if you are running out, grow more...

tons of home invasions in my area in daylight as well as dark because people are desperate this time of year...preparation starts at home...

when xmas day arrives, your gift is family, and life...peace...


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> bah humbug...
> 
> glad your good brother. now i hope you stay off the street, and grow your own...if you are running out, grow more...
> 
> ...


 

....Yes sir!


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you lost your friend Chef.


 
Thnx OHC!  Glad to see ya!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 24, 2011)

This world can be an extremely crazy and sad place. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Let's celebrate the memory of all our boys loved and taken, and let their story continue.


----------



## heal4real (Dec 24, 2011)

Things hit hard and I feel for his family,  I hope the children did not see this.

Peace be with you Chef.


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2011)

Heal!!! Thnx brother! I got my family to help me through this! Merry Christmas!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 27, 2011)

Sadly, I keep a loaded handgun in the living room, and the growroom.(there's no kids in the house!!)  I've got a old friend in Stockton, cali. that has enclosed his home in a cage!!!  Things are gonna get worse I think, I'm so sorry to hear of your friend!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 27, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Sadly, I keep a loaded handgun in the living room, and the growroom.(there's no kids in the house!!)  I've got a old friend in Stockton, cali. that has enclosed his home in a cage!!!  Things are gonna get worse I think, I'm so sorry to hear of your friend!!


 
If he is in Stockton, he should electrify the cage!


----------



## jonesfarm (Dec 28, 2011)

Greed is an evil thing
If it were legal this would not have happened .
There would have been no more profit in this act than knocking over the tomato patch in my back yard


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2011)

One down 2 to go! Just reported 18 minutes ago.....police arrested one female and warrants were issued for 2 males!!!!!  Motive was robbery. Dont know the full details but they know who they are looking for! Just a matter of time before they get the other 2 cowards! Will fill yall in when i get more details! Thnx again for the support my family.........gracias!


----------



## jonesfarm (Dec 29, 2011)

lock them up for a long time


----------



## Gone2pot! (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry *Chef* that you were so close to trajedy- especially around the holidays. Poor kids! I hope they are young enough to forget the horror.  Glad they caught one and know who the others are. Sick people. 
I lived in *stockton*when I was 17-19. Went shooting & fishing every day! That and bowling was all there was there 
Ah well, I got real good at shooting!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 31, 2011)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Sorry *Chef* that you were so close to trajedy- especially around the holidays. Poor kids! I hope they are young enough to forget the horror. Glad they caught one and know who the others are. Sick people.
> I lived in *stockton*when I was 17-19. Went shooting & fishing every day! That and bowling was all there was there
> Ah well, I got real good at shooting!


 
I grew alot of weed around the tule berms in Stockton, the berms are where the dredged bottom was piled down the centers of the rivers, in the 60s it was the best duck hunting ever!!! 2,001 miles of navigable waterways, anyway I got a aquaitance who actually lives in a cyclone fenced cage in stockton, I haven't seen it but I guess even a top. I honestly feel he's sicker than the criminals he's defending against. another brother who ripped me off for many buds, this was in the late 70s,  Karma playing catchup with him., it's funny he made amends to the mrs. ammitted he regularly ripped us off, and said he was sorry to her ( they went to High School together in Tracy,Cal.) but never could face me!!

  Anyway thank you for the warning, we need to take precautions, and of course the first defence is secrecy, but like hemperFi, I've got a neighbor I trust, we watch each others backs. I borrow poison from him also, he doesn't have to steal my weed, I give it to him. He's a race car driver lol,  It's really weird the way america rolls on the weed scene, I did a Thread on "the war on weed" at the coffee table, Current TV, I couldn't believe the way things roll in New York city, Leo just stops you for being young and dressed wrong, completely searches you because statistics say a certain percentage of people will be holding small amounts of MJ, in  Seattle the Mayor goes to Hempfest, what a difference,  I found this show to be the best documentary yet on the movement or whatever, your in my prayers friend, I've been reading accept this gift, a course on miracles,  I guess I'm praying for everyone.  I usually read louis laMore,  my last book was the shack, how things change.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 31, 2011)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

  Hey chef,

    Makes one think when it starts getting that close to home. Always bad when you lose a friend too.

 We are an interesting people that's for certain. We have this need to socialize one with another, and even large groups. What is more perfect than socializing with a hoober ?,  but then there are some potential dangers that might go with that type of desire.

 I have been through much in my life, but to date I still cannot get my head around senseless violence. 

*__*I reject those that would cause harm to others, and*_
_*  knowing myself,  I am consoled with the thought that I have shared well in my life, and my friends are the treasure of my regard. 

Happy New Year
smoke in peace
KK:cool2:
*_


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2012)

TY all!


----------



## FUM (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG Chef dose make you think. I had someone come into my room thruogh the wondow while I was gone hepling a friend at his home. My room (that I rent) was locked. Whoever, took 1lb and was gone. There were two friends at home at the time. They may have been hurt or killed. ***'s wrong with people anymore? I mean,I give away smoke for free to friend and people I don;t even know. I'm at awa.......


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2012)

Fum there are people who just don't get it.......we do!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry Chef, So senseless, What are these people thinking? And Kids... 
  Watch your back, life is cheep to these Aholes!


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saw the sherrif's office got the last two cowards in laredo trying to escape into mexico! They got em!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2012)

Good!


----------

